# The Saga of an Eclipse 726e install



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Reloaded: The Saga of an Eclipse 726e install*

This is a LONG rewrite to a long post regarding my decision to install an Eclipse AVN 726e in my 07 328i. Everyone recommended against it, so I just had to do it.

Updates are chronological top to bottom.

Here's what happened:

*Tuesday*, Sept 1, 2009, 9 am: dropped off Black Mamba (see profile pic below) at Lombards Auto Sounds. Here is the install request:

install Eclipse AVN 726e head unit w/bluetooth, XM radio, rear camera, iPod, steering wheel controls
estimated time to do the install: two - three days
will be no problem with BMW Assist- says Dave, regional manager

*Wednesday*, Sept 2: Alex says should not install Eclipse high on the dash - will have to cut too far into air ducts and unit will stick out; I reluctantly agree. (See pics below) Pics 1-6 top left to right, are first install. Pic 7 (320X213 12kb JPEG) is how I wanted it from a pic found on Google Images, last three are final install)

*Friday*, Sept 4: 4pm: car is ready (head unit is removed and is returned to me)

BMW door unlock feature does not work-tested by phone w/BMW Assist
SOS indictor lights up on System Check
cannot check full system using System Check

There is an error indicator on the dash. Exclamation point.

I drive the car a few days. SOS button contacts BMW Assist ok. No other features of BMW Assist works (door unlock, theft retrieval?). Screen for Eclipse is dangerously low on the dash to be used while driving.

*Tuesday*, Sept 15, 9 am: After speaking with Alex by phone Sept 9 I return car for "repair" of the BMW Assist and System Check functions after phone conversations with Alex. I suggest that the original head unit be re-installed because I have read that the BMW system must "see" the unit in order for its computer system to work correctly. Alex agrees all work will be done at no cost. He does not mention parts.

While looking at the disassembled car in the shop I get the inspiration that, since the dash is off, the Eclipse head unit is out and all the wiring is done, why not take this opportunity to move the mount for the Eclipse up as high as it will go (as I had originally requested)? I propose this to Alex, who says ok. Estimated time involved: 7-8 hours, plus 8% parts charge. I agree. Alex estimates car will be ready Thursday.

*Wednesday*, 16 Sept: phone calls with Alex - they are trying to mount the BMW head unit in the trunk by connecting to CAN and fiber optics there. Later phone call: can't do it; system doesn't like it. They propose breaking down the BMW head unit to its smallest size and mounting behind the dash, connecting to the original connections. I agree. Estimated completion: Thursday/Friday.

*Thursday*, 17 Sept: phone call from Alex for update - taking more time than they thought - maybe Friday at noon.
Subsequent phone call to Alex at 5:30pm: maybe Friday evening.

*Friday*, 18 Sept: 1pm call to Alex- finishing up. Maybe by 5pm. 3pm: Alex calls, sorry-not today, maybe late Saturday afternoon. Area where Eclipse is to be mounted is suddenly too complex for install. Working on it.

*Saturday*, 19 Sept: Well, they made it. Picked up the car at 5:10 pm. after checking to make sure the error messages were gone from the dash and the system check works. Eclipse unit definitely looks better and is safer up higher in the dash. Turns out, according to the installer, that they didn't have to cut that far into the air ducts and the unit doesn't stick out. Could have saved a lot of money and time doing it the way I wanted the first time!

*Tried calling BMW Assist from the button in the overhead panel. It apparently connected but I could not hear anything. BMW Assist called my cell to make sure I was ok. They could not hear me via the car. Uh oh. I called BMW Assist later - they told me they are receiving the vehicle's location via GPS but cannot hear anything. I can't hear them. We tested it again. Same results.

Tried the BMW Assist remote door unlock at 7:30 pm. It works!

Will call Lombards Monday to discuss the non-operational BMW Assist.

To be fair the customer service at Lombards is excellent. You get the impression they really, really want to make it right and do a good job. The problem seems to be that they are just not that familiar with the BMW system.

*Monday* 21 Sept 9:45 a.m.: called and spoke to Alex. He said he would make a couple of calls to try to figure out why the mic and speakers are not working with the BMW Assist and call me back later today or tomorrow morning. That's a long time to make a phone call. It is now 5 pm Monday. No call. Standby.

*Tuesday,* 22 Sept, 11:45 a.m. : no call from the installer. Called Lombards. Seems the installer took today off (This seems so typical for so many small businesses.....). Alex will confer with him Wednesday and call me. There's a possiblity they may want to put the entire BMW head unit in the glove box. Hey, if it works...

*Wednesday,* Sept 23: no call from Lombards. Dropped by around noon. Alex says he is waiting for a call from the Oxnard store where they do BMW installs. Long discussion over course of action (Alex and Dave have apparently been discussing "what if?"). It's possible I may have to live with the audio from BMW Assist SOS not working, but with the call being made. They are now saying that I was willing to accept that some features of the BMW system may not work with Eclipse install. I recall Dave saying "BMW Assist will work" when I inquired about an aftermarket install. *10:30pm:* still waiting for a call from Lombards (closes at 6pm) to see if they learned anything about what they should have known before they installed the unit! I am wrong?

*Update* Friday, 24 Sept: 12:50 pm: Called Alex. He still hasn't heard from anyone, including the local BMW dealer, for technical advice. Suggests they may have to re-install the entire BMW head unit to see if the SOS will work without error lights. Suggests I bring it in this Saturday. I hesitate. He suggests my wife bring in the car next week while I am out of town.

*Update*, Friday, 25 Sept: The latest - I will drop off the car before closing on Saturday so Lombards can continue to try to get BMW SOS mic and speaker sound to work. Alex says he has discussed with "a couple of people" that connecting the old head unit totally may work. They will have Monday-Thursday of next week to figure it out.

Does this sound like a better start to the whole saga? I arrive at Lombards and talk about buying an Eclipse or other aftermarket head unit for install in an 07 BMW 328i with BMW Assist and bluetooth. The install company says, "well, we can do that, it will fit, *but* we will have to make a slight indent in the air vents. We will have to keep the original head unit wired in *but* at a different location in order for BMW Assist to work (or whatever solution we find). Or, we have done work on this type of car before and here's what we found: you can't have both the aftermarket head unit and all the functions of BMW Assist."

The regional manager says that's what he said to me. That's entirely possible. But, I also heard "BMW Assist will work."

*Update*: upon dropping off the car and, during our discussions, Lombards informs me they are going to take the car Monday to a respected local independent german car repair shop to have the codes checked. This should tell us a lot.

*Update:*Tuesday, 29 Sept, 12:30 pm: Have heard nothing from Lombards.

Wednesday, 30 Sept (from Utah);Just finished going back and forth between my BMW delaer service and Lombards. You guessed it: Lombards says BMW needs to fix a unit that has a service bulletin - that's the problem. BMW says the problem is caused by the install and will charge for diagnosis and any repair at $125/hour. I asked Lombards to try their last idea for a fix before we think about going to the dealer. I feared when I first thought about installing the Eclipse that I would end up in between the BMW Dealer and Lombards, with each saying the other is responsible. I was right. More tomorrow upon my return to California. I am hoping Lombards will have tried the latest fix (put the original head unit back together and leave it, along with the aftermarket unit, installed, to see if the BMW Assist audio will work.

*1 October, 6 pm:* Alex from Lombards picked me up at the airport. These guys are amazing! Great customer service!

Alex says local German car repair put the Black Mamba on the computer. Results:* "Radio/Stereo Anomaly. Telematics system appears to be inoperative. Code ABD1 is for ABCC short circuit. Aerial Power Supply."* Alex tells me Lombards also put the original head unit back in completely, including the face. No luck. It is now apart again.

I have an appt Monday at the BMW dealer for a 'free' maintenance and check before a big road trip coming up 9 October. I will have to negotiate with the SA to have the dealer look at the TCU mentioned in the Technical Service Bulletin - Reactivating the Telematics Control Unit. ST B84 05 08.

More to come Monday...


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

MentalBMWDriver said:


> After three and one half days in the shop...


Just curious, what is 3.5 days of shop time going for in Santa Barbara?


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm curious, too. When I bought the unit the total cost included everything-labor, parts, equipment, etc. As you know, they worked on other vehicles during that time and suffered the usual interruptions.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update*

Monday, 5 October 2009, 9:45 a.m.: as arranged last week, I dropped off Black Mamba at BMW Santa Maria. (I should note that all the folks at BMW SM are terrific. The SAs are great young guys!) SA advises the BMW TCU Service Bulletin may not apply to current problem because the bulletin states the unit will not work at all (as in make a call). SA: if it is a BMW problem it will be fixed under warranty. If not, $125/hour until it is fixed. $125 to diagnose. Also doing pre-road trip inspection. Ready by end of the day.

2:30 pm. After having the Mamba sit at BMW Santa Maria for four 1/2 hours I thought I would call to see if it was still there. After a 15 minute wait the SA called back from under the dash (kidding). He did say they couldn't find the original wiring and harness, which they needed to hook up the original head unit "back to stock" so they could test the TCU. So, I call Lombards - Alex says all the wiring and the harness are still there, just tucked up under the dash somewhere. I call BMW SM back and try to explain that, with not much luck. I finally suggest BMW SM and Lombards talk directly to each other. It's now been an hour; standing by for the next chapter, and maybe a phone call back from BMW SM.

3:55 pm: BMW SM calls looking for more parts. I don't have any. I call Lombards and Alex says he doesn't either. Alex volunteers to driver over to SMW SM to help them look for the parts (five minute drive). Way to go Alex! Lombards rules!

Poor Black Mamba - she's had her dash off and on more than a ho's knickers.

5:30 pm: no word from BMW SM.

*Update*: Tuesday, 6 October 2009 11:30 a.m. No word from BMW SM

1:30 pm: Just spoke to Danny at BMW SM. Short version: after several hours and $250 in charges, Technician Jose can't find anything. I mean, he can't find anything. He couldn't find where Lombards installed the guts of the old head unit. According to Danny they pulled off some panels but did not pull off the dash. I don't think they even put the car on a computer. I will find out when I pick it up at 5:00 - 5:30 tonight when they will have put the dash back on and hopefully put everything back. Question is: what was apart? I am frustrated and disgusted with the whole process.

1:40 p.m. Called Lombards. Alex Busy. I said I would call back. I decide to wait to call back until after I talk to Danny and pick up the car. Alex calls back @ 2:30 pm. Alex says that when he was at BMW SM yesterday they had the dash all apart, the Eclipse out, and that BMW SM broke the Eclipse dash mount! Alex advises I should carefully check the Eclipse and dash to make sure they are put back together properly.

4:55 p.m. Called Danny at BMW SM. Looks like I will pick up the Mamba Wednesday morning. I'm going to need time to examine the dash and Eclipse mounting and argue about the cost of incompetent labor at BMW SM. The car won't be ready until 5:30 p.m., which, coincidentally is when Danny goes home. I didn't mention Alex's comments.

*Update* Wednesday, 7 October, 10:20 a.m.: just returned home after picking up Black Mamba from BMW SM. Eclipse Unit seems to be re-installed fine; everything works. Tested BMW Assist in the parking lot of Lombards, where I went after picking up the car. Weird! BMW Assist can now hear me, but I still can't hear them! Here the comments from BMW SM's receipt for the work: "Aftermarket radio. removed front panel of aftermarket radio - removed aftermarket radio from dash - checked all wiring to and from radio. Most Bus, CAN bus and speaker outputs - all OK. Interrogated fault memory and found numerous radio faults stored - most likely cause is aftermarket radio - recommend putting factory radio back in with head unit to diagnose further. need further diagnosis to pinpoint cause...note: BMW Assist still not working properly."

The cost to me to find this out: $220.

So, here's deal. The aftermarket radio is NOT connected to anything in the car except for 12v power thru a device in the steering wheel, and the pre-amp of the sound system. It is an island. How could it be the problem?

If you are still reading at this point and have any ideas I'd sure like to hear them.

My next step: BMW North America to ask them to have the dealer investigate further at no charge.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update-on the road in Colorado*

*Sunday, 18 October*: What a great state! We have driven 1600 miles from home in Kahliffonya, through Nevada, Utah, and are nine days into a two week road trip. Heading to Santa Fe and Albequerque Monday.
The bimmer is, of course, running great, overtaking cars as needed. The Eclipse is doing great also, with a couple of interesting quirks. One, the nav map goes to a North Up view by itself, when I want the Heading Up view. A couple of addresses on highways have been off.

I have heard nothing from the Santa Maria BMW dealership after my request for reply on the after service survey. The install folks have been in touch with a helpful member of this forum, who had a couple of ideas for them to try. (Something about the computer seeing that the power antenna lead is disconnected from the OEM head unit).

The plan now is to call the install folks Monday and see if they want to try the suggestions when I get back.

*Update:* *23 October* - just pulled into the garage after the Big Adventure! 3,015.5 miles, five states, 1,000 pictures. Had a great trip through Nevada, Utah, New Mexico and Colorado. Eclipse worked great, with minor issues: XM radio text does not keep up with the music; nav head up view still problematic. Anyhow, called Lombards and they agreed to take another look at the amp for the antenna to see if putting resistance across the lead (?) will fool the BMW computer into thinking everything is jiggy. As suggested by a very helpful member of this forum, the problem is most likely the power antenna lead for AM/FM. The codes sort of suggested that also. Did the BMW service tech even think that? Don't think so. More on Wednesday after Lombards takes a look....


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update*

*28 October, 9 a.m.:* brought the beast to Lombard's. Alex looks at the installed unit and declares that the BMW dealer has broken Lombard's custom mount and repaired it in a haphazard way. He suggests I take the car back to BMW SM and confront them. Uh huh. Now I am caught in the middle with a broken mount AND a non-working BMW Assist.

Thanks to forum member Kenneth, Lombard's is exploring the possible solution of a disconnected power antenna lead from the OEM head unit. One of the cars computers is noticing that the lead is disconnected and "throwing codes." That solution was given to the BMW SM (along with the codes) but nothing was done - as far as I can tell - in the two days they had the vehicle.

I am down to two or three options now. Lombard's has the car with the instructions to repair the BMW Assist function and replace the head unit if possible, without repair. If it looks like the unit needs repair they are to call me for approval.

Alex will also "take a look" at three Eclipse issues: XM song text does not keep up with the songs, nav screen goes to Head North on its own, and minimum volume is too loud when car is parked.


I expect the car will once again be gathering dust at Lombard's for two to three more days. I say that because every time I get the car back it needs washing.

A postscript: in the Letters section of the latest Roundel magazine another Santa Maria resident has quite an interesting experience to talk about, regarding aftermarket sound system installs. Interesting how my experience is somewhat similar to his.

*Update: *1:40pm - called Lombard's for a status check. Installer Rob told me they are "still dismantling the dash." They will call me later with an update towards the end of the day.

*6:16 pm.* Lombard's is closed for the day. No calls received. At all. Today.

*Update: 29 October,* 12:05 pm. Just spoke to Rob, the installer/technician. I called-couldn't wait much longer. Fix suggested by forum member did not work. Still no audio from BMW Assist. He is going to try a couple of "other things." No apology for not calling back as promised or keeping me updated. Still trying to figure out why BMW Assist worked with the original head unit completely out.

*Update 29 October 6:30 pm: * I called Lombard's at 4:50 pm and talked to Rob. Long conversation regarding the various attempts by Lombard's with NO results. Store manager Alex is at a new store up north and not available. I pick up the car and run a series of tests from the parking lot before leaving. iPhone is no longer paired; had to re-connect. Eclipse head unit is definitely installed a lot more solid, as is the heater/AC control. There is no word on the issues I brought up about the Eclipse.

I go to place my In N Out shake in the infamous cup holder - it won't come out. It is stuck. I drive back into the bay and contact Rob. He pulls part of the dash and fixes it. I drop by the post office on the way home and decide to put my jacket in the trunk. The trunk will not open, either from the key or the button inside. There is some kind of unit dangling from under the dash near the hood latch inside. The AM/FM receiver in the Eclipse seems as if there is no antenna at all connected. Worse reception than before. At least the XM works.

Guess I will calling Alex in the morning to get this latest problem addressed and to explore what's next. I was trained to never give up. Ooh-rah. Stay tuned.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update!*

*30 October, 9:30 a.m. * Boy am I embarrassed. The locked trunk mystery was solved quickly by Alex; I had forgotten there is a button in the glove box....

Alex and I briefly discussed options regarding the car's inability to hear BMW Assist. Since Lombard's has allegedly tried all the solutions it can discover it is apparently not fixable. Right.

It is important to note that, regardless of the negative outcome, Lombards seems to have really, really tried to fix the problem. Beside that, their customer service (providing rides to and from the store, being willing to discuss the issue in a civilized manner, and having a customer service attitude) is above and beyond most of the small businesses - and some large - with which I have dealt.

It seems to me the disconnect is between the OEM head unit and the speaker for BMW assist (duh). Unfortunately, according to Alex, the sound travels through a myriad of electronics and mini-computers in between.

Stay tuned. I'm not giving up.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm still not clear about one thing. They were supposed to try connecting the BMW antenna back to the BMW HU BEFORE deciding to try "spoofing" the HU to "see" an antenna which wasn't there. 

If they did that test, we should know definitively if re-connecting the BMW antenna re-enables ASSIST. 

If it doesn't then there is another code being thrown behind the "your antenna is disconnected" code.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Spoofing*

Ya know El Duderino, at this point I'm not sure what they did or didn't do. There is no way, except for the installers word, to know if they checked anything.

They did a great job of repairing the damage they say the local BMW dealer did when the dealer took out the Eclipse in its unsuccessful attempt to locate the problem.

At this point it would be cheaper to fly you down here with your tools and let you have a go.

*Update: 1 Nov Noon*. Just made an "appointment" to return to Lombards Tuesday morning. It seems they forgot to hook up a power antenna lead. That would explain why my AM/FM receives only two stations. Hey, maybe, since they are going to be back there....they can figure out why BMW Assist doesn't work! 

*Update 2 November, Noon:* Turns out the loss of FM reception in the Eclipse (never had much AM) was due to a "faulty adapter," according to Lombard's install crew. Replaced. FM works better now; I get maybe six stations instead of the two I got with the "faulty adapter."

So....unless there is more Eclipse warranty related work to be done my visits to Lombards are over. I am thinking of calling BMW Technical Assistance to see if they have any ideas. Of course, if they do, where do I go?

Stay tuned.....it ain't over until it's over.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

This guy had ASSIST too... check it out.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

Just an update of sorts: there is nothing to report. I haven't gone to the one installer or independent German auto mechanic who might be able to figure out this mess. Maybe after the first of the new year.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Final (?) Update*

So....figured out the solution to this mess. On Saturday morning I traded in the Black Mamba (07 328i sedan) for a graphite gray 07 335i coupe, item #6 on my Bucket List. I've always wanted a coupe. This one has Logic 7 sound, Nav, bluetooth, steptronic...it will soon have Sirius satellite radio.

The dealer is going to attempt to put the car back to its original state so it can be certified pre-owned.


----------



## ShadowSB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Update to the Final Update*

According to the dealer, Lombard's seriously damaged the original equipment head unit by soldering parts to it. Lombard's also allegedly soldered the heating/AC control unit to a mounting bracket. BMW techs are taking pictures to disprove Lombard's claim to me that the can "return the car to its original state" if I decided to trade it in. It looks like the dealer is going to have to replace the entire heating/AC control unit and much of the original radio unit.

I am considering filing a claim with the Better Business Bureau against Lombard's for deceptive business practices, shoddy workmanship, and misleading tactics.


----------

